# Advice needed for Schwinn purchase



## Pondo (Jun 11, 2021)

Hey everyone.  I'm considering purchasing this cool old Schwinn locally.  It's a crusty looking old thing but I do like it.  I think it's probably a Typhoon?  The seller says:  "Schwin Beach Crusier 2 speed, kickback Approximately 1968 Original except pedals replaced (worn out) and rack added."

The tires are clearly not original and I don't think the seat is either.  It does have ample patina but I like the crust.  Does this seem like a decent deal for $100?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 11, 2021)

Pondo said:


> Hey everyone.  I'm considering purchasing this cool old Schwinn locally.  It's a crusty looking old thing but I do like it.  I think it's probably a Typhoon?  The seller says:  "Schwin Beach Crusier 2 speed, kickback Approximately 1968 Original except pedals replaced (worn out) and rack added."
> 
> The tires are clearly not original and I don't think the seat is either.  It does have ample patina but I like the crust.  Does this seem like a decent deal for $100?  View attachment 1428077
> 
> ...



It looks earlier to me then '68. The chain guard is earlier and not from a Typhoon. The crank sprocket and pedals are wrong. The fork crown leads me to believe Jaguar or Corvette. The head set is the earlier version I think pre '63 maybe as late as '65. If the 2 speed works a plus. The seat is a decent mesinger. The rack is killer. I would say yes at $100


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 11, 2021)

It can be hard to figure out what a bike came as sometimes they get parts from other bikes that throws you off. If you have the serial number it would be a start. I would not worry about what it was, more so what is it? Is it worth the $100 to you ? It would be to me. I really like that rack. The fenders may be SS and just dirty.


----------



## bloo (Jun 11, 2021)

I agree it looks earlier. Can you get a picture of the serial off the left rear fork? That would help us tell what it is or was. The chainring is 52 teeth. I can imagine wanting to do that. It is probably a Murray chainring though. The chainguard is like the one on my 61 Speedster, and those wont clear 52 teeth so it is modified somehow. Handlebars look later. Size of stem would be a clue as it changed in the mid 60s. Chrome or stainless fenders may be newer than the bike? Might be too old to be a Typhoon?


----------



## Pondo (Jun 11, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It can be hard to figure out what a bike came as sometimes they get parts from other bikes that throws you off. If you have the serial number it would be a start. I would not worry about what it was, more so what is it? Is it worth the $100 to you ? It would be to me. I really like that rack. The fenders may be SS and just dirty.



Thanks for the info and advice, I really appreciate it.  I do really like the bike.  If I can break away I'm going to go check it out tomorrow.  It will be interesting to see what the serial number is.


----------



## Pondo (Jun 11, 2021)

bloo said:


> I agree it looks earlier. Can you get a picture of the serial off the left rear fork? That would help us tell what it is or was. The chainring is 52 teeth. I can imagine wanting to do that. It is probably a Murray chainring though. The chainguard is like the one on my 61 Speedster, and those wont clear 52 teeth so it is modified somehow. Handlebars look later. Size of stem would be a clue as it changed in the mid 60s. Chrome or stainless fenders may be newer than the bike? Might be too old to be a Typhoon?



Wow, sounds like this thing might be really pieced together.  If I go tomorrow I'll get better pics of everything.  These are just the pics from the add and not the best.   Thanks!


----------



## bloo (Jun 11, 2021)

Look at the size of the spokes too. Maybe a Heavy Duty American or a Heavi-Duti?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 11, 2021)

bloo said:


> Look at the size of the spokes too. Maybe a Heavy Duty American or a Heavi-Duti?



That may explain that heavy duty rack


----------



## Pondo (Jun 11, 2021)

bloo said:


> Look at the size of the spokes too. Maybe a Heavy Duty American or a Heavi-Duti?



That would be cool!  Maybe I can hit the dirt roads without destroying it.   😁


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 11, 2021)

That's a 1963 or 64 American. Seat tube decal ID's it, and the chrome fenders for 63 & 64.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 11, 2021)

My first old bike was a middleweight Schwinn (also $100). It didn't take me long to get my money back in fun.


----------



## Pondo (Jun 11, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That's a 1963 or 64 American. Seat tube decal ID's it, and the chrome fenders for 63 & 64.



Very cool, thank you!  It looks like a good model.  I'll do some research on these.


----------



## Pondo (Jun 11, 2021)

Allrounderco said:


> get my money back in fun.



That's the plan!  I'm going to check it out tomorrow morning.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jun 12, 2021)

Looks like a Murray chainring.


----------



## Barfbucket (Jun 12, 2021)

You could probably sell the rack for the price of the bike. Pedals always take a beating so used original pedals are probably shot so new non original replacements are the best bet for functionality. Those pedals look like Schwinn pedals they used on 1970s ten speeds, cool pedals. They could be good French pedals with half inch spindals.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2021)

Barfbucket said:


> You could probably sell the rack for the price of the bike. Pedals always take a beating so used original pedals are probably shot so new non original replacements are the best bet for functionality. Those pedals look like Schwinn pedals they used on 1970s ten speeds, cool pedals. They could be good French pedals with half inch spindals.




Yes, the pedals appear to be the French Atom 440's.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 12, 2021)

I just paid 50 bucks for a scratched up bare frame and nothing else. the racks go 40 - 50 bucks or more around here.


----------



## Pondo (Jun 12, 2021)

So I just got home a while ago.  It was a long day with a vintage Schwinn viewing in the morning and wine tasting after lunch (in Murphys for you NorCal folks).  Great day.  I picked up the bike for $80 and it's pretty cool.  It seems mostly original except for the tires & pedals.  The front rim doesn't match the rear so it must have been replaced at some point.  I think the guy may have been the original owner but I forgot to ask.  He said the rack is a Schwinn accessory that he had installed at the Schwinn shop.  It has an Alameda county bicycle license on it.  

By the serial number it is a 1964 Schwinn American.  The seat and 2 speed (red band) indicates it is a heavy duty.  The rear dropout number is K426623.  The bottom bracket number is A59651A.

I aired up the tires a bit and took it for a short spin.  It rides really nice and the 2 speed works great as does the coaster brake.  Pretty fun actually even though it's geared too high for the hills around here.  A yellow band 2 speed would be better for this terrain I think.  That will be it for riding until I get some tires on it that aren't falling apart.

The pedals seem pretty light as they have aluminum bodies with chromed cages.  I can't find any identifying markings on them.  They work pretty well.  I just need to find some dust covers for them.  The owner had them replaced when the originals wore out.

Pics to follow.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 12, 2021)

Murphy's!!  have you ever gone over the hill to Sheepranch? my brother owns what was once the Sheepranch Brewery. it's on the side of a hill with the bar up top and brewery below. there are several cool old buildings in Sheepranch.


----------



## Pondo (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Pondo (Jun 12, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> Murphy's!!  have you ever gone over the hill to Sheepranch? my brother owns what was once the Sheepranch Brewery. it's on the side of a hill with the bar up top and brewery below. there are several cool old buildings in Sheepranch.



Actually I haven't been to Sheepranch.  We tried to take the backway down from West Point which would have gone through there but we got lost on the dirt roads as there were no signs so just hopped back out to 49.  I'll have to check that out next time we're up that way.  It sounds really cool.  I'll invite my cousin too.  He's a micro brewery connoisseur.


----------



## Pondo (Jun 12, 2021)

Here's some info I found online:






Heavy-duty American A14​
American - made delivery bicycle

A14 - American,  Heavy Duty .......... $59.95 / 2-speed ... $69.95




Does anyone know how to tell if it's a regular or King size frame?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 12, 2021)

Pondo said:


> Actually I haven't been to Sheepranch.  We tried to take the backway down from West Point which would have gone through there but we got lost on the dirt roads as there were no signs so just hopped back out to 49.  I'll have to check that out next time we're up that way.  It sounds really cool.  I'll invite my cousin too.  He's a micro brewery connoisseur.




Sheepranch Road is directly across the street from the old Murphy's Hotel.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 13, 2021)

Pondo said:


> Here's some info I found online:
> 
> View attachment 1428886
> 
> ...



Yours looks like a regular frame. The space behind the headtube is different on the king size frames, the length of the headtube is longer in proportion to the top bar and cantilever bars. Hard to explain but if you compare a regular and king size frame side by side you'll see it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 13, 2021)

Pondo said:


> Does anyone know how to tell if it's a regular or King size frame?



The green is like your bike.


----------



## Pondo (Jun 14, 2021)

Thanks guys. That king size frame looks pretty big!


----------

